# Welcome foolish mortals.



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Anyone know where to get Disneys intro to haunted mansion?The "Welcome foolish mortals" with organ music after?I have not had any luck,Thanks.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Your best bet would be http://www.doombuggies.com under their Media Section. They have a lot of the sounds from the HM.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

I was able to listen to it but could not download.I was looking to copy it for my haunt.


----------



## Scarey Jon (Oct 6, 2006)

Try this link http://www.grimghosts.com/secrets/SCsource.html, it has the organ but I do not know if it has the narrator. You could try recording the narrator from the doombuggies site and place it before the organ part. I plan on trying something similar with the grim grinning ghosts song.


----------



## chesneystevegh (Oct 29, 2005)

is this what you are looking for?

http://members.aol.com/kwkprod/hmintro.wav


----------



## HARRY HAMMOCK (Oct 5, 2006)

What I'am looking for is the 1969 Haunted Mansion soundtrack with Ron Howard.I have the album,but would love to download it on my computer to burn a cd from.Anyone know where I can get this?Thanks,Harry


----------



## chesneystevegh (Oct 29, 2005)

i'll look for you. see if i can come up with it.


----------



## chesneystevegh (Oct 29, 2005)

Look here they have 4 different versions. I'm not sure which one you want. Hope this is the right one.

http://dw56.250free.com/DisneyAlbumLinkPage.html


----------



## HARRY HAMMOCK (Oct 5, 2006)

That is it!Thank ya sir for your help.I clicked on the cassette to save it and it pops up "the ghost hosts says sorry".So I'll email the guy and see if he can get it for me.Again I appreciate the help.Harry


----------



## chesneystevegh (Oct 29, 2005)

yw. my name is laura. i like the gh show that's y i have that.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

HARRY HAMMOCK said:


> That is it!Thank ya sir for your help.I clicked on the cassette to save it and it pops up "the ghost hosts says sorry".So I'll email the guy and see if he can get it for me.Again I appreciate the help.Harry


That'd be me. PM me your email addy, and I'll YouSendIt to you.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

chesneystevegh said:


> is this what you are looking for?
> 
> http://members.aol.com/kwkprod/hmintro.wav


Thats it,Thank You.Now All I need to do is transfer it.Thanks again.


----------



## chesneystevegh (Oct 29, 2005)

yw. i'm glad i could help you find it.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

http://theslaughteredlambpub.blogspot.com/

On Fri the 13th they posted the official soundtrack from the Haunted Mansion including Paris & Tokyo versions as well as interviews....... And they aslo posted the Pirates of the Carribean ride soundtrack


----------

